# New to bowfishing



## outdoor2011

I was wondering if I need to now anything before I buy a kit. I hunt deer with my bow and my friends bowfish so I want to start. Anything would help. I also shoot with a 50 lb. draw.


----------



## carp_killer

ill give you a warning about bowfishing first. its VERY addicting ok the 50lb draw thing is good that will be perfect for the waters around new ulm exspecially the mn river. dont buy your bowfishing supplies from cabelas etc its cheaper to buy them from www.bowfishingextreme.com or another online bowfishing supplier. for getting started i reccomend a AMS retriever no button to forget to push also NEVER shoot without the safety slides or your arrow could snap back. there are many different types of points out there to choose from and they are more of a personal preference so buy a few different ones and see what you like the best. there are several good bowfishing places in your area mn river and washington lake being your top 2


----------



## mjoe

check out the llba website lots of info there.

http://www.landoflakesbowfishing.com/


----------



## AlpineArcher24

Definently go with an AMS reel. You'll get twice the shots off compared to a standard wind it yourself job. You can buy everything in a package deal that usually helps to get started


----------



## AlpineArcher24

once u start shooting at some fish make sure u aim low anywhere from the bottom of its belly to 1 foot below depending on the depth of water


----------



## Preds21

I too am new at the Bow fishing I want to start next summer and fall, i am a student so that is why summer, is there a certain pounds that the drawback has to be as in a law, what is reccomended for the drawback? what fish are legal to bowfish besides carp? i will be bowfishing in NE Missouri so i have the Mississippi river but does anybody know of anyplaces besides there i can try? r there limits? (i imagin if there is that would go by state) and what do u guys do with the fish?


----------



## sponkey14

i draq 40 lbs, u dont want to much cause it could go threw the fish and hit a rock or stump


----------



## AlpineArcher24

As for a draw weight mine is at 52 lbs. You need a weight you can draw all day long. As for species at least in MI its carp, dogfish, suckers, and gar pike.


----------



## goosehunter20

I will agree with these guys bowfishing is very addicting. Its easy to do and theres all kinds of spots to go. There nothing better than goin out bowfishing with your buddies. As far as a setup I shoot about 50 pounds and usually dont have a problem with shooting through them. I have the AMS reel and love it, hasnt let me down yet. As far as an arrow I prefer the muzzy tips because there not to hard to pull out of cattails and stuff if you miss. I tried on of the ones that open up when they hit the fish and found them extremely difficult to pull out if you miss. I had to go swimmin for it a few times because you can only pull so hard on the string before it breaks. The most important thing to remember is if the fish is underwater AIM LOWER THAN THE FISH!!! My rule is if you think you are aiming to low go another inch or two.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## sdrookie

50# PSE recurve with an AMS retriever and Muzzy terminal tackle.

I shot with a Zebco 808 and a cheap old compound for awhile.

It is mandatory to check regulations for your area. Species, shooting hours, seasons. I'd say in that area you're probably going to be seeing some grass and bighead carp which both get huge!

Good luck! Its one of the coolest things I do. We drift and wade the Missouri River in IA and SD.


----------



## carp_killer

if you find grassies or bigheads in mn let me know and ill be on my way to shoot a few


----------



## sdrookie

Like I said we hunt the Missouri River. I wonder how far up they've made it on the Mississippi River. Does anyone know?


----------



## bowcarp

if your talking bigheads and grassies we've shot them in the Mitchell and Huron areas on the Jim River which dumps int the Missouri at Yankton then down to the Missippi


----------



## godssnyper

hey guys. I'm goin' out for my first bowfishin' trip this weekend and have read A LOT about it. One question though. Once you shoot the carp it has a gaping hole in its body so you can't just release it can you? And since I heard they are not good to eat, what do you do with it?


----------



## carp_killer

no you can not release the fish most people just take them home and bury them in a garden or find a farmer who will let you throw them in his field mink farmers and trappers are another option. if you have cats they love them as well.


----------



## weasle414

trapper_2 said:


> if you have cats they love them as well.


 :lol: I wonder what mom would say if she came home from work and a 35 lber was sitting in the cats food bowl.


----------



## carp_killer

i have cut the amount of catfood my neighbor back home and grandma have to buy in half. and thats just fish shot on weekends


----------

